# How to acquire Mexican steroids?



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 23, 2015)

I live in the U.S. I know Mexico sells pharmaceutical anabolics legally...I want some. Its the closest country to us that sells them legally, it has to be easier than getting them from Western Europe/Portugal/Thialand...

Any thoughts on the process?


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 23, 2015)

Go to Mexico, buy what you want, hide it on your person, then come back to the US.  Really, I don't think you want to import from Mexico this day and age.  I mean, the drug cartels and all that's going on-I'd have to believe that Mexico packages are scrutinized pretty hard.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 23, 2015)

Pink drives to Tijuana, ties a string around all of his vials, and makes anal Ben Wa vials out of them.  Then he throws a few pesos at a donkey and comes home.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 23, 2015)

Not worth it bro great domestic sources out there. They take the risk and it cost you a few more $$$.
so I see more risk than reward on the Mexico deal.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't trust Mexicans.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 23, 2015)

Rumpy said:


> Pink drives to Tijuana, ties a string around all of his vials, and makes anal Ben Wa vials out of them.  Then he throws a few pesos at a donkey and comes home.



The sad part is it's all true....


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 23, 2015)

On a second note. 

Buying from Mexico is a big risk. They know guys are coming but to get cheap juice and will have no issues selling g you fake gear.


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 23, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> The sad part is it's all true....



is the best part removing them?


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 23, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> is the best part removing them?



His backside is so beat up and calloused, he cracks the vials and lets them absorb through his large intestine before shitting out the glass.


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 23, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> His backside is so beat up and calloused, he cracks the vials and lets them absorb through his large intestine before shitting out the glass.



That's beast mode right there. I bow to the master.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> I don't trust Mexicans.



Me either.....


----------



## ArthurGar (May 17, 2016)

Share your experience?


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 17, 2016)

What are Mexican labs?


----------



## ironhardempress (May 17, 2016)

If you go to Mexico to buy, go to the interior and stay away from the tourist places like Cancun, Playa Del Carmen, Tulum (on the Atlantic side) and Mazatlan, Xihuatentejo and Acapulco (on the Pacific side). Anywhere just across the border like Juarez and Matamoros is sketchy as hell too. You'll need to speak some spanish in the interior, or have pics from the internet of what you want on your phone to show the farmacia people. I travel in Mexico a lot. SOmetimes you will buy at a farmacia in a tourist area, and then at customs (Mexico) they will take your stuff and just send it back to the farmacia. Its a big racket. IN the Yucatan try Merida, Valladolid, Chetumal for areas that will have the real stuff. YOu can also fly into Mexico CIty for the weekend, take in some sights and get some gear there. If it is your first time in Mexico, or you haven't been there very often, the US immigration will be cool, but if you go back and forth a lot they will red flag you and check your stuff, especially if you are a obviously a body-builder.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 19, 2016)

What good Mexican steroids used to flood our markets are no more. I wouldn't trust much coming from there anymore especially in tourist areas. My first source had it and my 2nd. Its really not worth it considering how much easier AND safer it is to buy domestic.


----------



## Beedeezy (May 19, 2016)

deadlift666 said:


> I don't trust Mexicans.


I second this! My wife is half Mexican can you imagine what it must be like for me!?!?!









.....No, really she is!


----------

